# "Ike" the "Gatekeeper"



## Wonderful-Creations (May 30, 2005)

Here's a photo of one corner of my tank, hope you enjoy!

http://files.photojerk.com/shanspj/latest-tank-shot.jpg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha awesome!! he looks like hes having a blast


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

That's a great pic.... I love how you have everything labled...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Neat! Bet that guy loves it!


----------



## Wonderful-Creations (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys/gals. The fish does like his cave, where you see him is where he usually hangs out. It's cool. May have to make a bigger cave later though, I think these guys get up to 3-4 inches and he's growing like a weed.
Have a good week.


----------



## Wonderful-Creations (May 30, 2005)

Fishfreaks, that avatar is hilarious, nice one


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Watch how the penguin gets even.
http://scd.mm-so.yimg.com/image/1504048005


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, thats an awesome cave! looks like a happy cichlid.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice rock arrangement. How big is your tank??




fish_doc said:


> Watch how the penguin gets even.
> http://scd.mm-so.yimg.com/image/1504048005


Its just a still pic Doc?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Try this one
http://www.manchap.com/humour/Movies/Never%20Trust%20A%20Penguin_1.mpg


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

lol funny picture


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Try this one
> http://www.manchap.com/humour/Movies/Never%20Trust%20A%20Penguin_1.mpg


Now that was funny.. :lol:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol fish_doc


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I love the cave, it looks fantastic! and Ike certainly looks like a happy camper.


----------

